# Brave Cat



## Riaz (16/5/14)

http://www.wxyz.com/news/local-news...om-dog-attack-in-southwest-bakersfield-051414


----------



## Metal Liz (16/5/14)

oh my word @Riaz, what a brave katteh!!! what the H is wrong with that dog creeping up to that little boy and attacking him like that???


----------



## Riaz (16/5/14)

Metal Liz said:


> oh my word @Riaz, what a brave katteh!!! what the H is wrong with that dog creeping up to that little boy and attacking him like that???


i think kids have a thing to tease dogs, especially the ones behind locked gates LOL

maybe this dog was just gatvol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (16/5/14)

yeah i agree, we have 2 kids that climbs onto our wall and teases our pitbull, he goes bos and when we come out to see what's going on they jump off and run away, i shudder to think what he'd do to them if oneday one of them falls off that wall and into our yard and we're maybe not even there...


----------



## Riaz (16/5/14)

Metal Liz said:


> yeah i agree, we have 2 kids that climbs onto our wall and teases our pitbull, he goes bos and when we come out to see what's going on they jump off and run away, i shudder to think what he'd do to them if oneday one of them falls off that wall and into our yard and we're maybe not even there...


that would be a site for sore eyes for sure!

post a pic of your pit bull please


----------



## Metal Liz (16/5/14)

with pleasure, i love my boy Mav, we've only had him for 5 months, adopted him from a family immigrating to dubai (that family saved him again from the dog fighting world)


----------



## Riaz (16/5/14)

nice!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (16/5/14)

awh he's my baby boy, we have a huge tire bed in our bedroom for him with nice fluffy blankies, but dude EVERY morning we wake up and he's managed to creep into the bed under the blankets without waking us hahaha, it's a never ending battle to keep him in his own bed after tucking him in at night


----------



## Riaz (16/5/14)

Metal Liz said:


> awh he's my baby boy, we have a huge tire bed in our bedroom for him with nice fluffy blankies, but dude EVERY morning we wake up and he's managed to creep into the bed under the blankets without waking us hahaha, it's a never ending battle to keep him in his own bed after tucking him in at night



i have the same problem with my 3 year old daughter LOL

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (16/5/14)

atleast she's not hairy dude hahahaha


----------



## Riaz (16/5/14)

HAHA true story


----------



## ET (16/5/14)

go kitty go!


----------



## annemarievdh (16/5/14)

Riaz said:


> i have the same problem with my 3 year old daughter LOL



haha me too with my 4 year old daughter


----------



## annemarievdh (16/5/14)

Wow, just watched it. That's horrific!! Pour child, and wonderful cat. That is why I love cats.


----------



## ET (16/5/14)

that dog should be put down. painfully and slowly


----------

